# Reducing urban glare



## greenc0102 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi there,

I've just begun playing around with photography and lightroom recently and have taken a liking to night photography and long exposure shots. I went to Coogee beach in Sydney last night and took a few shots which I played around with when I got home. Here is one that I quite like however can't seem to get right. 

Original



 

Edited




I probably overdid a lot of the changes as I really liked the colour on the water and the mist that the waves had caused. However I don't like the house and street lights. How can I counter the effect they have had whilst keeping a natural flow to the image (it looks very artificial when I drop values that reduce those lights)


----------



## clee01l (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.
Some thing to try:  The Dehaze filter might help with the glare.  Worth a try at least. 
Split toning might be another option. 

Another thing to try might be to move the image into PSCC and works with different layers.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 11, 2016)

You can also use the adjustment brush on the houses & lights - then just adjust all the sliders to your liking. There are some well defined edges, so it shouldn't be too hard to create the mask.


----------

